# 5gal rack build



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Don't you hate when you are completely out of room for more tanks? Well, I found some space. Noticed the other day that right under my 120gal there is enough space for 6 5gal tanks- score! I'm using flexwatt heat tape underneath to heat the tanks, and will have bubble filters in each. LED light strips will provide light. The 120gal is an "in the wall" tank, or will be once we finish drywall. So these tanks will only be accessed from one side. They will house my new guppy and killifish breeding projects. Will post more pics as it all gets going.


----------



## shrimpaholich (Sep 1, 2015)

lookin good  lookin like you can fit 6 more too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Lol I thought the same thing....


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

Speaking from experience, you are going to need them for breeding guppies and killies ~lol


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Got 4 of the 6 set up now. Still need to get the light strip set up. 2 on the left are killis and 2 middle are guppy.


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice setup! What killies are planning to breed? 

Currently incubating some eggs of:

- A.nigripinnis
- Fp.sjoestedti
- N.guentheri red
- N.rachovii Beira 98


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Cool! Right now I have a pair of Fp. Gardneri Jos Plateau and Fp. Walkeri Kutunse. But they are addicting little fish and I'm sure I will be adding more soon...


----------

